# Pelican Lake Ice Fishing Report



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Well I haven't been on the ice yet uke: but I'm going next weekend. Anyone fished the Bass Lake area of Pelican this winter? And what are the ice conditions so far?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I don't know how much ice Pelican has but I did fish Maud which is within 2 miles of Pelican and Maud had a foot +. Good luck.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

wow!  i'm a little surprised there's so much ice already. a friend of mine is putting his house out today on pelican so i hope it goes ok for him. i'll reply to this tomorrow when i hear how the fishing was for him.


----------

